# أوباما يرشح وائل غنيم رئيسا لمصر



## Bent Christ (12 مايو 2011)

_*نقلت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية أن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما قال "ما أريده هو أن ينتصر الشباب المتواجد في الشارع، وأريد أن يصبح فتى جوجل – وائل غنيم – رئيسا لمصر".
ونقلت عن بعض مستشاري أوباما قولهم إن الرئيس الأمريكي كان يخشى أن يتم إحباط أحلام الشباب المصري وعلى رأسهم المسئول التنفيذي في جوجل وائل غنيم في حالة الانتقال التدريجي نحو الديمقراطية في مصر.
وقالت الصحيفة في تقرير نشرته اليوم الخميس إن اوباما اتخذ قرارا للضغط على الرئيس السايق حسني مبارك من أجل تنحيه عن السلطة بعد أن شاهد أحد خطاباته المتلفزة أثناء ثورة 25 يناير.
وأضافت أن اللهجة المتحدية التي تحدث بها مبارك جعلت أوباما الذي تابع الخطاب في غرفة المتابعات في البيت الأبيض يتحرك بعيدا عن نصائح مستشاريه.


الوفد​*_


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2011)

ولماذا يتدخل أوباما ؟؟؟*
شكرا للخبر والمجهود*

​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*ممكن  وليه لا  علشان يخلى الانتخابات عن طريق الفيس *
*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

ودا اللي ناقص رؤساء البلاد الاجنبيه تختار وترشح لمصر رئيسها
وهي دي الديمقراطيه والا بلاش


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2011)

وهل وائل موافق


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

*  وانا برشح زعيمنا روك للرياسه ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 مايو 2011)

*ما هي ناقصه خيبه و عيال خايبه​*


----------



## zezza (12 مايو 2011)

*مالاقوش الا الواد ابوه حظاظة ده و يبقى الريس .. الواحد مش معترض على شخصه بس معترض على سنه ..ده صغير اوووووووى 
شكرا ماما امريكا المرة الجاية نبقى نسمع الكلام ..بس اخرجى منها المرة دى *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

> وانا برشح زعيمنا روك للرياسه



وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك يادونــــــــــــا
واهو إللي نعرفه أحسن من إللي مانعرفوش 

شكـراً علي الخـبر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك يادونــــــــــــا
> واهو إللي نعرفه أحسن من إللي مانعرفوش
> 
> شكـراً علي الخـبر​



*وكمان احنا مش داخلين بايدينا فاضيه
معانا   106,630 صوت :999: هههههه
يلا بينا ع ماسبيروو يا بوب *


----------



## esambraveheart (12 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ولماذا يتدخل أوباما ؟؟؟*
> *
> 
> ​


*
السبب مفهوم عزيزى


مصلحة بلادك لا تعنيه في شئ لكنه يفعل ذلك الان و في هذا الوقت بالذات 
لينقذ ماء وجهه امام الشعب الامريكي حتي يربح الشعبية من جديد قبل الانتخابات الرئاسيه الامريكيه القادمه في 2012 و حتي يضمن ان ينتخبوه لفترة رئاسة قادمه

فبعد ان تعالت الاصوات هناك متهمة اياه صراحة بتوجيه السياسة الامريكيه في اتجاه مساندة الاسلاميين راح هذا الافاق يحاول خداع شعبه و استرضاؤه من جديد بالقيام باعمال ظاهرها محاربة الارهاب كاغتيال بن لادن و باعلانه مساندة الليبراليين و ليس الاسلاميين في الشرق الاوسط ..و لهذا راح يعلن تاييده لهذا الاراجوز وائل غنيم عل و عسي يسامحه الشعب الامريكي و تتغير فكرته عنه و تنمحي من ذاكرته مساندة رئيس للولايات المتحده للاسلاميين و الارهابيين علي عكس تطلعات الشعب الامريكي .
لعبه و محاوله فاشله من جانب السيد باراك اوباما لان المحاوله جائت في وقت متاخر و بعد ان بات العالم كله و ليس فقط الشعب الامريكي يعرف تماما نوايا الرئيس " المسلم " باراك اوباما و ميله الصريح لمعاداة المسيحيه و نصرة الاسلاميين.. و هكذا فوقت المحاولات قد فات فعلا .. 
و نحن لن نسمح له ان يستخدم بلادنا او  يتلاعب بمصير بلادنا لمجرد ان ينقذ ماء وجهه امام شعبه .​*


----------



## جيلان (12 مايو 2011)

وانت مالك يا حِشرى انت
ما نجيب الى نجيبه انت هترشحلنا رئيس كمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *  وانا برشح زعيمنا روك للرياسه ​*




الموافق علي هذا الترشيح
فليتفضل برفع يده leasantr


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوافقه 
:t31:


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2011)

*بيعجبنى الكلام البطيخى الامريكانى دة!!!!
 نجيب واحد من لاشىء كدة نعملة رئيس
حاسس انة تريقة اكتر من انها فكرة حمقاء لااكتر
ولاسخف بقى لو بقى رئيس فعلا وطبعا هايفشل
يروح الشعب مطالب باسقاطة
يروح هو بقى مقلد القذافى ويقول انا مش رئيس انا قائد ثورة هههههه
ناقصة هى طينة اكتر من اللى حنا فية
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *بيعجبنى الكلام البطيخى الامريكانى دة!!!!
> نجيب واحد من لاشىء كدة نعملة رئيس
> حاسس انة تريقة اكتر من انها فكرة حمقاء لااكتر
> ولاسخف بقى لو بقى رئيس فعلا وطبعا هايفشل
> ...



رد جامد هههههههههههههههه
شكلك فاهم يا نصه


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> رد جامد هههههههههههههههه
> شكلك فاهم يا نصه


*ميرسى جوسبل
من المرات القليلة خالص انك تقولى كلمة حلوة فى حقى هههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى جوسبل
> من المرات القليلة خالص انك تقولى كلمة حلوة فى حقى هههه*



ومش تتعود علي كدا :a63:
هو لازم تفضح نفسك كدا علي العلن
دا ربنا امر بالستر يا راجل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وكمان احنا مش داخلين بايدينا فاضيه
> معانا   106,630 صوت :999: هههههه
> يلا بينا ع ماسبيروو يا بوب *




إتأخرت شوية كنت ببعت invitatons (دعاااااااااوي علي الفيس بوك)

وفيه جــــروب كلنا ماي روك علي الفيس بوك 

خلاص وإحنــــــــــا نازلين اهووووووووووووو





بس خـــــــــــــلو بالكم من السلفيين
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> إتأخرت شوية كنت ببعت invitatons (دعاااااااااوي علي الفيس بوك)
> 
> وفيه جــــروب كلنا ماي روك علي الفيس بوك
> 
> ...




ايه الشغل الجامد دا كله

كدا بقي تمسك انت الدعايه لروك

يالا قولوا ورايا

تنتخبوا مين روك روك
وحبيبكم مين روك روك


وربنا يستر وروك مش يجي يطيرنا كلنا :hlp:


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2011)

يا سلام بقى يا دونا لو بنفس ترتيب المنتدى كده الزعيم يعينا يبقى اشطة جداا
ههههههههه
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايه الشغل الجامد دا كله
> 
> كدا بقي تمسك انت الدعايه لروك
> 
> ...



روك يا بلاش واحد غير ماينفعناش 

هو تلاقي علي كده بيمضي استمارة 6 لينا 
الودااااااااااااااااااع
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> روك يا بلاش واحد غير ماينفعناش
> 
> هو تلاقي علي كده بيمضي استمارة 6 لينا
> الودااااااااااااااااااع
> ...




طب الحق اعملنا شويه دعايه قبل الوادع والطرد
اهي اهي اهي :cry2:
والله كنا عاملين شغل هنا جامد 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*مهى مصر بقت عزبة العمدة اللى كله عينه فيها بقا ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب الحق اعملنا شويه دعايه قبل الوادع والطرد
> اهي اهي اهي :cry2:
> والله كنا عاملين شغل هنا جامد
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



لا خلاص يابنتي  ما تخافيش إحنا معانا دونا  واسطة في المنتدي
هههههههههههه
بس تصدقي انا بفكر أعمله موضوع بجد هاشوف ممكن أعمل إستطلاع 
دا لو لحقت 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2011)

انا موافق بس لي شروطي الثقيلة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا موافق بس لي شروطي الثقيلة




كل طلباتك اوامر 
سمعـــــــــــاً وطاعـــــــــــــــه

لقد فازت الإرادة الشعبيه 
هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه 


انا هأعمله موضوع بس لو تضمنلي إني أروح بيتنا من المنتدي سليم 
يبقي هاكمل 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا موافق بس لي شروطي الثقيلة




ههههههههههههههه 


الكل هايعلن الموافقه يا روك
بدون نقاش 


بس هي ايه الشروط الثقيله دي ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا موافق بس لي شروطي الثقيلة



*اى حاجه غير انك تطلع سلفى او اخوان او هترجع عز احنا موافقييييييين *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اى حاجه غير انك تطلع سلفى او اخوان او هترجع عز احنا موافقييييييين *



او يطبع الكتاب الأحمر بتاع القذافي 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2011)

ساذكر لكم الشروط و المطالب لو فتحتوا موضوع مستقل لكي لا نخرج عن تخصص قسم الأخبار


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ساذكر لكم الشروط و المطالب لو فتحتوا موضوع مستقل لكي لا نخرج عن تخصص قسم الأخبار



*جااااارى التنفيذ ​*


----------



## BITAR (12 مايو 2011)

*ناقصه عيال يا اوباما*
*لا زالت الثورة*
*انتاجها القذر مستمر*
*هل سيمنع القذارة هذا الغنيم*
*اشك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2011)

طيب ما نتعب اوباما معانا ويجبلنا رئيس متفصل امريكاني جاهز لكرسي الرئاسة في مصر

ويبقي كتر الف خيره


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب ما نتعب اوباما معانا ويجبلنا رئيس متفصل امريكاني جاهز لكرسي الرئاسة في مصر
> 
> ويبقي كتر الف خيره




يا مينا مهو وائل متفصل وجاهز وزي الفل وشكله معاه الجنسيه بس مخبيها
عشان الدستور لما اتعدل بقي هههههههههههههه
ويكفي انه ترشيح اوباما يعني اكيد يعرفه معرفه شخصيه
والا ماكنش قال عليه


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ومش تتعود علي كدا :a63:
> هو لازم تفضح نفسك كدا علي العلن
> دا ربنا امر بالستر يا راجل


*من غيرى متقولى متعود وعاملى حسابى قوى كمان
لا وفضيحة لية دة خقيقة وبانت كمان فى روددك عليا فى موضوع الانطباع دة ههه
معلهش بقى ليك يوم يا؟؟؟
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (12 مايو 2011)

بصوا انا بشكك فى الخبر دا لانى قابلت وائل غنيم وحضرت له لقائه مع بان كي مون فى ساقية الصاوي لحد دلوقتي مشفتش منه حاجة تخليني اصدق الخبر


----------

